# assistance



## ashadatta (Apr 28, 2015)

Will I get breakdown assistance with insurance?


----------



## bhartisundaram (Apr 28, 2015)

Different insurance providers offer different facilities. I am with Chola MS, and they claimed to offer breakdown services any time. Moreover, they have reliable discounts, on the policies, too. I would suggest you to check out the details clearly with your provider.


----------

